# light tackle on the beach



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I used a MH spinning rod last year with good results using fresh dead shrimp. This year the grass was so bad I couldn't fish the beach at all. I saw a youtube video of a guy using a lightweight spinning reel and throwing jerk baits and smaller jigs. 

Does anyone do this? What size rod/real and line do you use?


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

johnf said:


> I used a MH spinning rod last year with good results using fresh dead shrimp. This year the grass was so bad I couldn't fish the beach at all. I saw a youtube video of a guy using a lightweight spinning reel and throwing jerk baits and smaller jigs.
> 
> Does anyone do this? What size rod/real and line do you use?


Heck i use a 4400 and 5500 penn ss with 7 and 8 ft ugly sticks they work fine off the surf and piers i use 12lb test i slam the red fish and whiting with them hope this helped i do also got a big 14ft surf rod to get over the 1st bar or on it


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds about like my setup. Got a Fin-Nor Ahab 12 on A 7'6" Shimano terramar rod. And a Penn 950ssm on a 12' surf rod. It covers everything from here to there.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Light Surf Fishing*

I fish with a 12 foot UL spinning rod that I made from a crappie pole! It is equipped with an old Cardinal spinning reel with 4-6 lb test mono on it. I fish with jigs for Pompano, but often other fish like the little jigs and teasers.

I've never had any trouble landing some larg(er) fish with it when required..

I use longer rods with heavier(17lb test) line for combat fishing. JMHO C2


----------

